# Selling Through a Broker - Your Experiences?



## MuranoJo (Mar 1, 2011)

I've lined up a broker to sell my SA week--this is someone I solicited, not the other way around.  However, I got the paperwork today and some of it kind of threw me.  For those who have gone through this before, can you tell me if this is typical?


Photo ID:  (Guess I'll use driver's license--not passport--why do they need this?)
SS#:  Nope, won't do it, unless just the last 4 digits
Tax ID:  Don't think it applies to me as I'm not a business
Power of Attorney:  Hmmm, not sure.  Anyone?
Copy of rates or levy account (proof of address):  Not sure what this is.
I've written back to them with my questions, but would appreciate any insight from someone who's gone through this.

Thanks.


----------



## kewanee (Mar 3, 2011)

I copied my passport.  NO social security number or tax id.   Wherever
it said identity number, I entered my passport number since I had already
given them a copy anyway.  I did sign the power of attorney.   Don't know what the last one is.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks, Kewanee,

Here's what they told me:
About the "proof of address - the transfer secretaries use this just to verify that you are the person whom they have on record.  Any rates of levy account, or even the timeshare levy account, reflecting your address will do.  The tax no is only for people who pay South African income tax, so you just put "not applicable"  The identity document - most people send me a copy of their driver's licence or passport - it is once again to make sure that you are the actual person who owns the timeshare.

It's so ironic they ask for an identify document for proof you own, when as a buyer no such identity was required.  At any rate, I can understand how a broker would want verification that you do indeed own the unit.


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 4, 2011)

like the other said for ID of owner..
also on the power of attorney make sure it limited to this transaction only or for a limited time.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 4, 2011)

OK, many thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## martyap (Mar 5, 2011)

*Durban Sands....sold*

I sold one DS on Bid or Buy the South African eBay. I put it on auction under travel and entertainment. There is a R100 listing fee but no other fees. I could have listed it under property and then there would be a success fee with no initial listing fee. You have up to three weeks for the auction. I listed it at a starting price of R1000 with bids at R100 increments......very reasonable. I put in a full description and noted that the buyer would be responsible for the 2011 levy of R3400 but the seller would pay the transfer fee of R750. I also noted that I would accept Moneygram as payment. You have to be patient...first auction the winner thought she could check out the resort AFTER she won and decide if she really wanted it.....Second winner never responded to my emails.....Third auction went to a nice gentleman for R1900 and was a success. Transfer to First Resorts only required some basic info for the new owner.

I have a second week in the process of being sold via another method. I will post that after the transaction is finalized in about 2 to 3 weeks.

Feel free to contact me if you have questions.

Marty


----------



## dundey (Mar 6, 2011)

For the newbi's I've sold 3 via Cape Escapes in SA.  They change a small upfront fee, but are very ethical.  I've also purchased from them many years ago.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 7, 2011)

Dundey,

Which resorts did you sell?  Are you talking about DS?  And how long ago?  I'm trying a different route, but doesn't hurt to have a few irons in the fire at once.


----------



## dundey (Mar 9, 2011)

I sold two at Glenmore Sands and the other was La Rochelle.
The last one was about a year ago.

Due to fluctuations in the exchange rate and the fact that I bought all of them some time ago, I made money on the sales.  Have never owned DS but if I were selling in SA (or buying for that matter) I would use Cape Escape.

I still own 2 in SA, and will keep them.  The levies are low, and I can still get decent trades but certainly not what I got in the past.


----------

